# Purple Drama Tutorial



## VariolaVera (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new here so I decided to share one of my tutorials as a first post on Specktra  Hope you will like it.

  	Items I used:
  	Purple eyeshadow (EDM Mystic Night)
  	Black pigment (MAC Dark Soul)
  	Beige eyeshadow for highlight (One from 120 palette)
  	Black eyeliner pencil (Essence Black Mania)
  	Black liquid liner (Bourjois Ultra Black)
  	Mascara (Lancome Hypnose)
  	Eye shading brush
  	Blending brush
  	Eyeshadow base (Art Deco)
  	1.Start by appling your usual foundation, and conceal undereye circles. Fix it with powder. Apply eyeshadow base on lid, slightly over the crease.




  	2.Apply purple eyeshadow on to the lid. I used wet brush because its easier to work with mineral pigments that way.




  	3. Put the black pigment on the upper border of the purple, right in your crease and follow the shape of the eye.




  	4.Blend the black towards the eyebrows and all around the purple, from outer corner to inner.




  	5. Highlight your brownbone with shimmery beige e/s and blend it down with the black.



  	6. Put a bit of shimmery e/s also on the inner corner of the eye.




  	7. Mix black & purple with brush and apply it on outer 2/3 of the lower lashline.




  	8. Line the eyes with black pencil.




  	9. Apply a mid thick line with black eyeliner on upper lashline.




  	10. And mascara for the end!




  	I combined this eye look with slightly contoured cheeks and pinkish beige lipgloss.





  	Thanks for watching!


----------



## pearl (Dec 12, 2010)

pretty...  love that purple!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 14, 2010)

this is so pretty! i love the colours that you used and your blending is excellent


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 19, 2010)

purple is one of my favorite colors for eyeshadow!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Need to try this. Thank you.


----------



## earthtonez1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2011)

High drama!   Love it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 16, 2011)

Very pretty... makes me need another matte black since I lost mine. I also think I could manage this on a busy night getting ready to go out... and that's almost always for me. Ty!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 16, 2011)

Real simple tutorial just the way I like it. Thank you so much.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, this look is so beautiful!!

  	thanks for sharing


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a really beautiful look! Thanks!


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

Wow, beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love purples but I rarely use them in my makeup. It's tme to change it!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 2, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW... All I want to say is how I'm not worthy. 
  	Lol, that is amazing, I love this! Keep up the amazing work


----------



## thinmints (Aug 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, the purple really brings the brown eyes out!


----------



## alyxo (Sep 30, 2011)

Very pretty, I love the purple...


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 1, 2011)

Love it, so cute!!


----------



## litelity (Oct 2, 2011)

wow, that's gorgeous! Going to copy that look! Thank you for the tutorial! ;D


----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Fataliya (Oct 8, 2011)

Ooh! I'm gonna have to try this since I have Mystic Night and Dark Soul.


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunning - so dramatic!


----------

